# Echo vs. Snow



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I stumbled across this video on my phone from Echo's first snowstorm in December (he was about 4 months old)...his reaction was first "whatever this is, it's going to kill me!" but turned quickly to "whatever this is, I'm going to kill it!"....the results are as follows...I never knew I had such an acrobatic dog... 

er....it won't let me re-post the link in edit mode? 

http://www.facebook.com/v/908170352261


----------

